# T5 HO at Home Depot



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone seen the 4 x T5 HO fixtures at Home Depot? They're a pretty good price and they have polished aluminum reflectors.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Do you have a link to it on the HD site?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Just looked it up..

4 footer
4 ft. 4-Bulb T5 High Output Copper Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture-V44 at The Home Depot

2 footer
2 ft. 4-Bulb T5 High Output Copper Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture-V24 at The Home Depot

They look pretty decent.


----------



## hypnoticaquatic (Dec 19, 2012)

i like these there better than the hd ones Quantum Hort - Quantum T5 Badboy shop around there like 130. but there only 4ft idk what size your looking at.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

These are online only. Dont think they area available instore


----------



## hypnoticaquatic (Dec 19, 2012)

correct or at a hydroponic shop but i found it with free shipping so imo its best to wait a couple days/week tops to get a better built product, 3 things that can really drop the light output are type of balast, reflector(get parabolic),bulbs the last one will depend on what each person is looking for, i lean more to the higher kelven for better vegging plants and viewing pleasure but each person has different likes. there is no right answer for kelven rating so get only what you prefer as plants dont use kelven.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

hypnoticaquatic said:


> correct or at a hydroponic shop but i found it with free shipping so imo its best to wait a couple days/week tops to get a better built product, 3 things that can really drop the light output are type of balast, reflector(get parabolic),bulbs the last one will depend on what each person is looking for, i lean more to the higher kelven for better vegging plants and viewing pleasure but each person has different likes. there is no right answer for kelven rating so get only what you prefer as plants dont use kelven.


Are you referring to degrees Kelvin, as in color temperature? If so, your statement is not accurate. Plants do utilize the varying wavelengths to facilitate different metabolic functions. That is why, back in the day before Verilux or Vitalite, plant growers would use a combination of warm (lower) and cool (higher) degree bulbs. The thinking behind using 5000K to 6700K degree bulbs is to imitate noon on clear North American day. So the reasons we use "Daylight" or "Natural lite" bulbs are not just aesthetic, because the plants look better to our eyes. 

As for why aquatic bulbs tend to be 8000K to 18000K, is because they have to penetrate water for photosynthetic corals. No horticulturist I know uses or recommends these for terrestrial plants (*Hydrophyte *may want to jump in here).

Sorry if I sound uncool, but I just wanted to clarify this. Now can you do us a favor, and explain to the new guys why it is important to get a parabolic reflector?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

So what's the dilly, G's? Is this unit worth a C or not? (Btw -online is saying it is available at my Bronx store--not this week--frreeeeeeziiiingggg...) The 2' unit got 16 for 16 positive reviews...


----------



## hypnoticaquatic (Dec 19, 2012)

my statement is pretty accurate, plants use par, kelven only relates to the light color that we see it doesnt always show a parallel with par #'s it just tends to show where the spectrum of light has more highs and lows in specific areas ie 2700kred good for flower while 10000blue good for veg but the actually par #'s will vary per specs on the bulbs. kelven is like the wpg rule its just way out dated and new methods are just better best way i can explain it. yes anyone with a hint of botany knowledge will know that higher kelven are great at veg and lower are for flower if you need any examples look up growers using hps vs mh hid lights there is no denying it, countless experiments have been done for decades with that info, although lighting is just one of the factors for growing healthy plants.

as for the parabolic reflector its because u can increase your #'s up to 300% by minimizing restrike and proper light distribution, just look at the reflector if 1 bulb is in u should see 5 due to its shape. so you dont have to waste energy on more bulbs with good reflectors and a good balast.

i have looked for that light at hd but they never had in as a stock item only sp.order so i cant say on its quality but all reviews i did says it was decent, i can say i have used these and have been more than pleased EnviroGro T5 2FT- 4 Tube Fixture w/bulbs they also have a upgraded "color" version if u dont want white. but overall its all whats the price range and performance op is looking for? 

its not uncool to try an show others why things work a specific way so they can get better results as we have already been down that road, the only way for progress is to go through theses things and then share info so we all dont have to make the same mistakes over an over. although i do keep some secrets so i can stand apart


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> Are you referring to degrees Kelvin, as in color temperature? If so, your statement is not accurate. Plants do utilize the varying wavelengths to facilitate different metabolic functions. That is why, back in the day before Verilux or Vitalite, plant growers would use a combination of warm (lower) and cool (higher) degree bulbs. The thinking behind using 5000K to 6700K degree bulbs is to imitate noon on clear North American day. So the reasons we use "Daylight" or "Natural lite" bulbs are not just aesthetic, because the plants look better to our eyes.
> 
> As for why aquatic bulbs tend to be 8000K to 18000K, is because they have to penetrate water for photosynthetic corals. No horticulturist I know uses or recommends these for terrestrial plants (*Hydrophyte *may want to jump in here).
> 
> Sorry if I sound uncool, but I just wanted to clarify this. Now can you do us a favor, and explain to the new guys why it is important to get a parabolic reflector?


The reason people use cooler colors 10-20k in a coral tank is because the warm colors 3-6k do not penetrate water very well. The corals are use to more cool light to thrive. In actuality, the 20k doesn't do much for the growth of the coral, it just makes the colors pop.

The warmer colors 3-5k are typically used to induce blooming or budding (however, you can't run such warm colors as the primary light source). The growth of the plant comes from the 6-6.5k bulbs. Having sufficient light will prevent the plants from stretching toward the light and help keep them more compact.

Don't go too cheap in the bulb itself. Some people change the color glass to make a color temp. This may sound good but it does not often give the same plant growth.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

The kelvin color temperature is an accurate way of describing the spectral output of a light source, but ONLY if it is a black body emitter, like the sun, a flame, or an incandescent, MH, or HPS bulb. When it comes to fluorescents or LEDs, what is stated is the CORRECTED color temperature, in which the spectrum is "corrected" to fool the human eye into thinking it matches the equivalent black body color temperature.

Modern plant and aquatic fluorescent bulbs actually do have phosphors that emit light more in the PAR region (plants) or beyond (aquatic), but it is not an exact spectral match. Unfortunately, the phosphors used in white LEDs haven't gotten there yet, so the only real difference between a "3200" & "6400"- degree bulb is the amount of blue in the spectrum, which is why it helps to supplement the white chips with red.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I have one of the lights in question, 4 foot T5 HO 4 bulb from Home Depot. I had it on a large viv but have recently moved it the top of two 24x18x24 exo's. All my other exo's have T5 HO lights with reflectors, but the light output from this fixture with two bulbs lit is far better than all my other T5 HO fixtures - which weren't much less expensive. 

The large viv was 54x21x36, and I ran all four bulbs. I find all four to be way too bright on the 24x18x24 vivs. The unit does have switch to turn on/off two bulbs at a time.

I give it a thumbs up, great fixture. 

Brad


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Dendrobati said:


> I have one of the lights in question, 4 foot T5 HO 4 bulb from Home Depot. I had it on a large viv but have recently moved it the top of two 24x18x24 exo's. All my other exo's have T5 HO lights with reflectors, but the light output from this fixture with two bulbs lit is far better than all my other T5 HO fixtures - which weren't much less expensive.
> 
> The large viv was 54x21x36, and I ran all four bulbs. I find all four to be way too bright on the 24x18x24 vivs. The unit does have switch to turn on/off two bulbs at a time.
> 
> ...


I also found 4 bulbs to be too much light in my 90 gallon. I now run only 2 bulbs.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Great fixture from HD!! I was keeping it a secret bc they are always sold out. Diddent want to lessen my chances


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

for clarification, these T5 HO fixtures I've seen are not grow lights. They are found in the shop light section. There are also T8 with polished aluminum reflectors.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

The Home Depot lights are a pretty good deal. It would be great for lighting a bunch of tad cups if you mounted it on the ceiling. Though I think I'll stick to using the hydroponic lights I found from a local store called Pelham hydroponics. You can get a 4 t5ho 24 inch light with bulbs for about $120.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Most of the hydroponics stores around me carry Sun Blaze lights made by Sunlight Supply with individual reflectors for the same price or less. 
Hydroponics stores are popping up all over the place. I am sure you can find a good T5 fixture for less than Home Depot and save on shipping.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if you still do but I know last time I had them I had to wire it myself is that still the case? And I've found a good cheap way to light vivs is to buy a cheap 5.5" work lamp from hd normally like $6 and the largest daylight cfl you can find


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

vivbulider said:


> I'm not sure if you still do but I know last time I had them I had to wire it myself is that still the case? And I've found a good cheap way to light vivs is to buy a cheap 5.5" work lamp from hd normally like $6 and the largest daylight cfl you can find


If you are talking about the Sun Blaze fixtures, they come ready to plug in and go and include bulbs.


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

Just thought Id chime in. T5 bulbs do generate a little more heat which might need consideration if you are already on the high end of a suitable range and are limited to how high you can hang them above a viv. Also with HO t5 lights consider actively cooling them via a fan this will negate the excess heat and will increase their PAR values, sometimes dramatically. There are a million posts on different reefing sites about this.


----------

